

Designing for Tomorrow - jtron1
http://uxmag.com/strategy/designing-for-tomorrow

======
jonduhig
I might be biased, but everyone tells me this is a good read. I like the
comment by @Orpion "Very interesting piece, with lots of quotable content"

